# Has ANYONE damaged their turbos/engine doing pops+bangs / Godzilla mode(ecutek)?



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi GT-r fans,

Has ANYONE damaged their turbos/engine doing pops+bangs / Godzilla mode(Ecutek)?

I've had discussions on it, most people are of the idea that it can/will/is damaging turbos/engines etc.. with the heat generated when static doing it, and even when driving and so on.. But I've not heard of anyone who has *actually *broken something doing it........


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the damage won't present itself there and then, it's more likely to contribute to failure further down the line.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

In before the "Why would you use it", "it's chavvy as hell", "it's not in keeping with the GTR", "it sounds awful" "it blows up your car" crew come along every time pops and bangs is mentioned.

I'd also be interested to hear this, although I don't think there's any question it's definitely not good for the car, particularly this 'Godzilla' mode.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> the damage won't present itself there and then, it's more likely to contribute to failure further down the line.


That's my understanding too, definitely not good for the longevity of parts


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

-SeanS said:


> That's my understanding too, definitely not good for the longevity of parts




Agree with the above, but it's okay when people track their cars - that's perfectly fine


----------



## Hackett88 (Dec 27, 2016)

its the extra heat created by the fuel igniting in the exhaust that causes the damage. Usually rear end of turbo bares the brunt of the damage, Cracked housings, cracked/chipped blades etc... but you wont notice this until the turbos die. 

If you get them really hot you can also cook the bearing cores leading to early turbo failure.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Now you have the disclaimer out of the way yes it will ultimately **** the turbos up at the very least, the shock from explosion I should think will destroy the bearings/blades in the turbo. 

Not only will it cause damage to the turbos people have set fire to various parts of their cars.....


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

Hackett88 said:


> its the extra heat created by the fuel igniting in the exhaust that causes the damage. Usually rear end of turbo bares the brunt of the damage, Cracked housings, cracked/chipped blades etc... but you wont notice this until the turbos die.
> 
> If you get them really hot you can also cook the bearing cores leading to early turbo failure.


Something to avoid then. Note taken! :chairshot:chairshot


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds shit and is chav tbh.

Deserve to have turbo/engine damage for being so cringeworthy


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Do you mean like this


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

On the plus side, if you're stupid enough to need a button that tells you you're in Godzilla mode, you'll be stupid enough to not realise your turbos are ****ed when they do give up. Ignorance is bliss, as they say.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Do you mean like this


That's the plank!!!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Ooo, I like the Nissan badge with the devil horns !!

Oh no, hang on, no, actually it's shite.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'd like to know why it's called "GODZILLA" mode anyway?

The ONLY GT-R to use that name is the R32 and is a SKYLINE.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

guess who tried for pops and bangs while parked up and failed :bawling::bawling:
car was hot, parked up in P, was in 95 map R R R mode. car just wouldn't rev high even had my foot to the floor and held it there. my old evolution 9 was better in launch control. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvOMb-5VgBw

never tried it before so no piss taking


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

evogeof said:


> guess who tried for pops and bangs while parked up and failed :bawling::bawling:
> car was hot, parked up in P, was in 95 map R R R mode. car just wouldn't rev high even had my foot to the floor and held it there. my old evolution 9 was better in launch control.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvOMb-5VgBw
> ...


Car has a rev limiter in Neutral at about 4-5k RPM. All the ones you might have seen on youtube have had their limiter removed and will have an aggressive map for their pops and bangs. Got to be honest that was pretty embarrassing  I'm not sure what's worse, sitting and doing pops and bangs or failing miserably at them :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

-SeanS said:


> Car has a rev limiter in Neutral at about 4-5k RPM. All the ones you might have seen on youtube have had their limiter removed and will have an aggressive map for their pops and bangs. Got to be honest that was pretty embarrassing  I'm not sure what's worse, sitting and doing pops and bangs or failing miserably at them :chuckle:


pretty embarrassing??? it was very embarrassing :bawling::bawling:

first time ide ever tried it to be fair, pops and bangs are fine when driving though. only used them a few times.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Never tried any of that chav nonsense. My motor is buggered anyway.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Never tried any of that chav nonsense. My motor is buggered anyway.


Whats up with it?


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

evogeof said:


> pretty embarrassing??? it was very embarrassing :bawling::bawling:
> 
> first time ide ever tried it to be fair, pops and bangs are fine when driving though. only used them a few times.


Fairly sure Geof, you can increase the static RPM with the cruise control up and down button.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ill just leave you with this !!!!!


----------



## sean12303 (Mar 24, 2021)

Chronos said:


> Hi GT-r fans,
> 
> Has ANYONE damaged their turbos/engine doing pops+bangs / Godzilla mode(Ecutek)?
> 
> I've had discussions on it, most people are of the idea that it can/will/is damaging turbos/engines etc.. with the heat generated when static doing it, and even when driving and so on.. But I've not heard of anyone who has *actually *broken something doing it........


So just to Clarify here, the gentleman's original of whether anyone has seen any immediate failures using pops and bangs is NO 

everyone quick to jump on to the its chavy and sounds like s*** band wagon but no one is quick to jump on to the mans orginal question

and for the record i am pretty sure peoples tastes are different and maybe just shhhh and let people be happy


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

sean12303 said:


> So just to Clarify here, the gentleman's original of whether anyone has seen any immediate failures using pops and bangs is NO
> 
> everyone quick to jump on to the its chavy and sounds like s*** band wagon but no one is quick to jump on to the mans orginal question
> 
> and for the record i am pretty sure peoples tastes are different and maybe just shhhh and let people be happy


I think it’s good to see as a spectacle, but personally I would never do it to mine.

Lots of manufactures like Mercedes and BMW have built pop’s and bangs as standard into their high-end production cars, although without the flames. They have played around with the ignition to make these kinds of noises on lift off so as part of R&D they should have looked at the long-term effects to the engine. Or may be not!


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

I just find it chavy.
Each to their own i guess,but they are 30k plus cars,renowned for their performance. What impression does it leave to people seeing and hearing pops and bangs. Might impress a few 12 year olds 😏🤣


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

sean12303 said:


> So just to Clarify here, the gentleman's original of whether anyone has seen any immediate failures using pops and bangs is NO
> 
> everyone quick to jump on to the its chavy and sounds like s*** band wagon but no one is quick to jump on to the mans orginal question
> 
> and for the record i am pretty sure peoples tastes are different and maybe just shhhh and let people be happy


Actually I believe a rodded engine was put down to pops and bangs, hard to say if it would have let go anyway or not.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

sean12303 said:


> So just to Clarify here, the gentleman's original of whether anyone has seen any immediate failures using pops and bangs is NO
> 
> everyone quick to jump on to the its chavy and sounds like s*** band wagon but no one is quick to jump on to the mans orginal question
> 
> and for the record i am pretty sure peoples tastes are different and maybe just shhhh and let people be happy


Crikey, 4 year old thread resurrection and I guess it must have struck a nerve........


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve actually seen an escort cosworth burn out from the front to the bulkhead through pops and bangs, it was 25 yrs ago heading up from Baslow towards chesterfield In the middle of knowhere.

If it was’nt for a passerby the lot would have burnt to the ground,


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

We had a tuner local to us do pops and bangs to an audi s4. Needless to say he left original ceramic cats in situLong story short, engine out, unhappy customer and ''tuner'' 3k out of pocket to fix his ignorant mistake Just be careful


----------

